
Show HN: The package manager you always wanted - teamdomy
https://github.com/teamdomy/domy-cli
======
Annatar
The package manager I always wanted (and still want) is SGI IRIX 6.5 inst(1M),
not npm or anything built on top of it.

~~~
teamdomy
Gosh, it was so long ago, but I've still got the blues for it.

~~~
Annatar
My memory is very long. And I do not forget.

~~~
ealbu
Personally, I forget everything and it bothers me a lot. Do you take any
medication or suppliments?

~~~
Annatar
No, but I do try to eat at least one piece of fruit per day, whatever I get my
hands on.

I mainly remember because this was my passion. I also constantly meditate on
everything.

------
alixaxel
Web Components, I presume?

~~~
teamdomy
Yeap, in the beginning we want to cover React, Angular and native (HTML) Web
Components. It would be great to write components in simplified Ruby or
Python, but it won't happen any time soon (WASM).

